# help identifying algae



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

2 pics of this algae on my HZ and red moor wood.

PIC1:









PIC2:









Thank you


----------



## emersed (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks to me like staghorn algae.


----------



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Staghorn? Is definitely not Cladophora Algae ?


----------



## emersed (Jun 22, 2011)

Definitely not cladophora. Cladophora doesn't grow stingy.


----------



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

This is the same algae on my vallisneria?










Thank you


----------



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Please, any more opinions?
This algae is spreading all over the aquarium.

Taking a look on this new photo, and watching the video shouldn't be hard to identify the algae.

Photo:









Video:





Thanks


----------

